# Another Chippewa County Wolf Shooting



## Luv2hunteup

*For the full story click on the link at the bottom.*



> By Scott Brand
> The Evening News
> Posted Feb 24, 2011 @ 05:34 PM
> Eastern Upper Peninsula 
> Wildlife officials are investigating another illegal wolf kill  this time here in Chippewa County.
> Just hours after releasing information about the Feb. 11 discovery of a wolf carcass in Luce County just south of Newberry, the Michigan Department of Natural Resources and the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service sent out another request for information regarding a second dead wolf.
> The latest killing, discovered Friday off of the Curley Lewis Highway in Chippewa Countys Whitefish Township, has prompted another request for tips and the offer of a reward.
> Its a real recent kill, said Lt. Skip Hagy of the Michigan Department of Natural Resources on Wednesday, adding the animal was shot in another location and dumped.


http://www.sooeveningnews.com/topstories/x582664092/Another-wolf-slain-in-Eastern-U-P


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

Until Michigan has an active wolf management plan get used to seeing these head lines.


----------



## Sprig

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Until Michigan has an active wolf management plan get used to seeing these head lines.


Even if Michigan had said plan; idiots/ slobs/ poachers/ dumb#$$&/ insert word -would still commit these crimes; IMO


----------



## bear50

Just a bunch of ***** Wipes !!


----------



## 2PawsRiver

Sprig said:


> Even if Michigan had said plan; idiots/ slobs/ poachers/ dumb#$$&/ insert word -would still commit these crimes; IMO



That pretty much sums it up.


----------



## boostfan

I am sure there will still be the occasional incident of poaching, but it would cut it back. When was the last time you heard of an illegal Elk killing?


----------



## Buddwiser

boostfan said:


> I am sure there will still be the occasional incident of poaching, but it would cut it back. When was the last time you heard of an illegal Elk killing?


Nov. 19 2010. Goggle it. Laws mean nothing to some except that they were made for other people.


----------



## beenvaker

Best and only advice would be to contact the PO's office and if the PO is not available, ask for the officer manager. Let him know what is wanted and he will tell you if this is possible or not.


----------



## doogie mac

beenvaker said:


> Best and only advice would be to contact the PO's office and if the PO is not available, ask for the officer manager. Let him know what is wanted and he will tell you if this is possible or not.


 ?-aint following ya here....


----------



## yooper36

at this point and time wolfs have no value, what do i mean by that is that they are not earning money for anyone. until they have a value a certain percentage of people will see them as competition to our natural resources and as a treat to ourselves, pets ect. if we are to have a healthy population of wolfs the state needs to put a value on them. 

to do this we need a hunting/trapping season ect on them. harvest the excess and keep just under what the land can maintain, so there is still an adaquate population of deer and the other prey species that wolfs feed on. 

once there is a value the sportsman of michigan will take care of the wolfs like we do all the deer, bear, rabbits ect.


----------



## GIDEON

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Until Michigan has an active wolf management plan get used to seeing these head lines.


 Presently there plan is, wolf's are illegal to shoot. Illegal use of a firearm should curtail him ever owning a firearm again. Restitution, fines and court costs should follow, as well as loss of hunting privileges....Throw the book at him, nothing but a poacher.
Last night on the animal planet(?) they did a special on Moose. They stated that moose cause more damage and fatalities, than any predator animal. Maybe we should go proactive and eradicate the moose herd before they become a threat


----------



## stagliano

yooper36 said:


> at this point and time wolfs have no value, what do i mean by that is that they are not earning money for anyone. until they have a value a certain percentage of people will see them as competition to our natural resources and as a treat to ourselves, pets ect. if we are to have a healthy population of wolfs the state needs to put a value on them.
> 
> to do this we need a hunting/trapping season ect on them. harvest the excess and keep just under what the land can maintain, so there is still an adaquate population of deer and the other prey species that wolfs feed on.
> 
> once there is a value the sportsman of michigan will take care of the wolfs like we do all the deer, bear, rabbits ect.


Did you get your Nobel Prize in Economics or Grammer? The plural term is wolves.


----------



## BigSteve

GIDEON said:


> Presently there plan is, wolf's are illegal to shoot. Illegal use of a firearm should curtail him ever owning a firearm again. Restitution, fines and court costs should follow, as well as loss of hunting privileges....Throw the book at him, nothing but a poacher.
> Last night on the animal planet(?) they did a special on Moose. They stated that moose cause more damage and fatalities, than any predator animal. Maybe we should go proactive and eradicate the moose herd before they become a threat


They don't cause more damage and fatalities to the deer herd. And that is the main reason a great number of people here want them gone.


----------



## MERGANZER

Wolves seem to have replaced the evil youth hunters in the "they killed my deer" category. Wolves need to eat and yes they eat deer as do bears, coyotes and other predators. Its a fact. I sure hope that the majority of sportsmen do not agree with these killings or we wil begin to see pheasant hunters killing every hawk and owl they see as well. Working to get a management plan in place is a good thing. Taking matters into your own hands and poaching is not. These animals are powerful, beautiful and and a symbol of strength. To shoot one and dump it somewhere to rot in the woods is not only a crime but also a shame. Throw the book at them. the same people willing to shoot wolves with no remorse are also out there killing the deer outof season as well you can bet on that.



Ganzer


----------



## Robert Holmes

I guess that it all goes back to the 1980" and 1990"s when the Feds and DNR was full of lies and broken promises regarding wolves in Michigan so although it is a shame and all people are getting fed up. As far as headlines goes the three killed in Mackinac County did not even make it into the local paper. As far as a reward goes most in the upper penninsula would not turn anyone in. They have done alot of damage in the upper penninsula and people don't like them and they don't want them here period. Things will get alot worse before they get better. If the Feds and DNR had originally told people the truth about wolves I think that there would be alot less of them than there are now.


----------



## augustus0603

Robert Holmes said:


> They have done alot of damage in the upper penninsula and people don't like them and they don't want them here period.


Oh. Then that makes everything ok, I guess. 

I don't like the crackheads that just moved in down the block. I guess I can shoot them and use the defense I was just doing the neighborhood a favor. I really wouldn't expect to suffer any consequences for breaking the law.


----------



## doogie mac

Spot on Ganzer.
Management will happen! Yes,hopefully soon.
As Ganzer stated though,Wolves are only one piece of the Mi deer issue puzzle.We have a lot of other problems as well.
Last Nov(2nd day of rifle deer season),I happened into a tavern in the E.U.P. Several fellas were sitting at the bar pissing and moaning about the lak of deer because of all the wolves. I asked if anyone had seen a wolf in MI.Then I then offered up a suggestion that perhaps if they wanted to at least see a deer,maybe it'd be a good idea to go hunting.:lol::rant:! 
Poaching these creatures will not do one bit of good. If anything,itll fuel the antis even more!


----------



## MilakokiaMatt

Nobody in the UP wants wolves. And just wait until they overpopulate downstate like the coyotes. What are they good for except eating deer, livestock and pets? If you are going to say, "deer population control"... well forget it. Hunters did just fine before the wolves were introduced in the 1970's. 

--Oh, I see.... you want to say, "Yes, we have wolves in Michigan too. Doesn't that make us special."

If you live in the UP and have children... what do you think about the wolves? Would you let your kids play in the woods or ride their bikes on trails? 

Last year, a young woman in Alaska was killed by a pack of wolves as she was out for her daily jog not far from her home. --Those must have been CRAZY wolves. Everyone knows wolves are afraid of people. Well, tell that to the young jogger.


----------



## Robert Holmes

When the DNR gets tired of chasing wolf poachers in the UP mabey they can trap a few hundred wolves relocate them in the LP and see if there is any less poaching. The way I see things 25% of the known wolves in the LP have already been poached. Of the 6 poached in the UP this year one lower penninsula person was responsible for killing three of them. So I guess yoopers are not so bad after all. It's looking like the same people who are condemming yoopers as wolf killers need to check the facts. The tourists are killing the wolves in the UP not the locals.


----------



## boehr

Robert Holmes said:


> I guess that it all goes back to the 1980" and 1990"s when the Feds and DNR was full of lies and broken promises regarding wolves in Michigan so although it is a shame and all people are getting fed up. As far as headlines goes the three killed in Mackinac County did not even make it into the local paper. As far as a reward goes most in the upper penninsula would not turn anyone in. They have done alot of damage in the upper penninsula and people don't like them and they don't want them here period. Things will get alot worse before they get better. If the Feds and DNR had originally told people the truth about wolves I think that there would be alot less of them than there are now.


What lies and promises are you talking about?


----------



## sbooy42

Call em what you want but I sleep a little better knowing that the those in the 51st state see a problem and some are taking the same stand as Idaho.


----------



## dirk18

...and grammar is spelled with an _A_.


----------



## MERGANZER

Its not just the people from the lower that are killing wolves in the UP. Many people dont go to the UP like me. I am not going up there, too many wolves :lol:. 

Seriously, the paranoia is a little over the top. You have to watch your kids anywhere in northern Michigan but to say they cant play outside is ridiculoous. Again, work to get the wolves managed dont break the laws and kill em because thats what you deem is right for the state. Hos wnyone could kill such an animal and then dump it on the side of the rd like a piece of trash is beyond me. They deserve a little respect.

Ganzer


----------



## doogie mac

MilakokiaMatt said:


> Nobody in the UP wants wolves. And just wait until they overpopulate downstate like the coyotes. What are they good for except eating deer, livestock and pets? If you are going to say, "deer population control"... well forget it. Hunters did just fine before the wolves were introduced in the 1970's.
> 
> --Oh, I see.... you want to say, "Yes, we have wolves in Michigan too. Doesn't that make us special."
> 
> If you live in the UP and have children... what do you think about the wolves? Would you let your kids play in the woods or ride their bikes on trails?
> 
> Last year, a young woman in Alaska was killed by a pack of wolves as she was out for her daily jog not far from her home. --Those must have been CRAZY wolves. Everyone knows wolves are afraid of people. Well, tell that to the young jogger.


 You gotta allow for management man! 
And you bring up a great point about deer hunting in the 1970s.Thats just about the time when trouble was looming on the horizon for michigans deer herd.Weve all heard the glory stories of the 80's and 90's--buck poles filled to capacity,doe tags being practically handed out for free,land owners gun barrels red hot because they were shooting 25-30 deer a night because their crops were in peril. Dont even get me started on habitat loss and current day license bag limits! 
As Ganzer said-GET OVER THE BIG BAD WOLF GONNA EAT ME thing!!! For cripes sake! I live in the U.P. my kids do just fine,as do my two mutts!!! We live in a world thats full of risks! Do you guys not cross the road to get the mail for fear you get mowed over by a cement truck!!!
Get over it!
Management will happen!Understand that! Until then,if you choose to get all John Wayne like and take matters in your own hands,prepare to pay the price!


----------



## doogie mac

MilakokiaMatt said:


> Nobody in the UP wants wolves. And just wait until they overpopulate downstate like the coyotes. What are they good for except eating deer, livestock and pets? If you are going to say, "deer population control"... well forget it. Hunters did just fine before the wolves were introduced in the 1970's.
> 
> --Oh, I see.... you want to say, "Yes, we have wolves in Michigan too. Doesn't that make us special."
> 
> If you live in the UP and have children... what do you think about the wolves? Would you let your kids play in the woods or ride their bikes on trails?
> 
> Last year, a young woman in Alaska was killed by a pack of wolves as she was out for her daily jog not far from her home. --Those must have been CRAZY wolves. Everyone knows wolves are afraid of people. Well, tell that to the young jogger.


 Not to pick on ya man....
That gal that was killed in Alaska-isolated case. Ilived in Alasa before moving to Mi,its an unforgiving place to live-but only if you allow it to be. You have to use some common sense. She and others had seen this pack of wolves several times prior.The fact that she was killed was terrible,but living in Ak you better be more aware of your sorroundings more than anywhere!


----------



## Robert Holmes

St Ignace News Issue 03/03/2011 Wolf Biologist Brian Roell "The population of wolves is not going to effect the deer herd size". It seems as though the number of wolves in the UP have not changed 533 since 1999 counts. It must be that they either must not be breeding or for some unknown reason the population only changes about 10 animals per year.Harsh winters have killed all of the deer in the UP funny that over the last four winters the snow in the EUP has only been less than 2 feet deep in the woods. Not too severe as far as UP winters go


----------



## .480

Robert Holmes said:


> St Ignace News Issue 03/03/2011 Wolf Biologist Brian Roell "The population of wolves is not going to effect the deer herd size". It seems as though the number of wolves in the UP have not changed 533 since 1999 counts. It must be that they either must not be breeding or for some unknown reason the population only changes about 10 animals per year.Harsh winters have killed all of the deer in the UP funny that over the last four winters the snow in the EUP has only been less than 2 feet deep in the woods. Not too severe as far as UP winters go


It is reports like this from so called "biologists" that fuel the "whack em and stack em" or the "sss" rule.

I remember going to U.P. deer meetings 15 to 20 years ago when "wolf man" Jim Hamil used to give talks about the wolves and moose.
Hamil told those in attendance that if the U.P. reached 100 wolves for two consecutive years that the wolf reintroduction would be considered a success and they would have a season on them. 

100 wolves


Sorry but we have had well over 100 wolves for about 13 years now.
So yes the dnr officals LIED to us all about these varmints.


----------



## Dale87

Not that it matters either way but for the record wolves were never introduced into Michigan, they migrated here on their own from Minnesota/Canada.



Robert Holmes said:


> St Ignace News Issue 03/03/2011 Wolf Biologist Brian Roell "The population of wolves is not going to effect the deer herd size". It seems as though the number of wolves in the UP have not changed 533 since 1999 counts. It must be that they either must not be breeding or for some unknown reason the population only changes about 10 animals per year.Harsh winters have killed all of the deer in the UP funny that over the last four winters the snow in the EUP has only been less than 2 feet deep in the woods. Not too severe as far as UP winters go


According to the USF&W the population in 1999 was around 180.


----------



## ArrowFlinger

Robert Holmes said:


> St Ignace News Issue 03/03/2011 Wolf Biologist Brian Roell "The population of wolves is not going to effect the deer herd size". It seems as though the number of wolves in the UP have not changed 533 since 1999 counts. It must be that they either must not be breeding or for some unknown reason the population only changes about 10 animals per year.Harsh winters have killed all of the deer in the UP funny that over the last four winters the snow in the EUP has only been less than 2 feet deep in the woods. Not too severe as far as UP winters go


The wolves ate so many deer that the carrying capacity for the wolves has been reached.


----------



## flockshot

i hate to say it..but..this really reminds me of the old timer who says "we used to fill the boat with perch...every day...100's all day every day...then once the _______ got here...we stopped catching them..."..

maybe it has to do with the catching 100's every day for so many years? lol. seriously the UP has had the perfect storm..bad managment..bad winter kills...bad habitat...and over harvest in past years...wolves are a scape goat...plain and simple..a thousand wolves wont kill the number of deer in a year that we kill on opening day of riffle opener.


----------



## flockshot

ps...i belive in written records...less than five wolf encounters have resulted in human death.


----------



## gawelg

It will be interesting to see if the DNR will fine tune their wolf management when the Cheboygan county wolves move south and east and start dining on the livestock (elk) in the Pigeon River county. 

Gary


----------



## MERGANZER

I think it importnant to remember Guns dont kill people, Wolves kill people!!!!!!!! PARANOIA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ganzer


----------



## augustus0603

gawelg said:


> It will be interesting to see if the DNR will fine tune their wolf management when the Cheboygan county wolves move south and east and start dining on the livestock (elk) in the Pigeon River county.
> 
> Gary


Do you seriously think a pack of wolves would dent the herd to numbers below a huntable population? 

The whole reason they set the number to be havested is because of population density. A pack of 6-7 wolves wouldn't hurt the population. There supposedly is already a breeding pack in the area. 

If there is already a pack established, it would essentially be a turf war before enough wolves could come into the area. They would kill more of each other than they would elk. My guess it would take 25+ wolves to make a dent on the elk herd. Because the elk are spread out over such a small portion of the state, I truly doubt 4-5 packs could sustain in such a small area without killing each other. From what I've read, they are a very territorial animal.

Again. It's been reiterated on here quite a bit, the DNR does not have a management plan for wolves, they follow the federal management plan. The federal management plan doesn't give 2 cents about Michigan's elk herd.


----------



## DaGuy

My guess is that no knows how many wolves are killed by PARANOIA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! But, I'd bet way more than six. 

If a rat takes up residence in your house what do you do? Live and let live? It won't eat much. Don't be PARANOIA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

If a known molester is watching a children's playground what do you do? Wait for the police to catch him in a crime? Don't be so PARANOIA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

DUH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wolves have a long and lustrous history of killing and eating people especially in Europe and Asia but some in denial say "only five" or they were the sick. Those who buy the wolves are our friends crap forget what it took to make this state safe to enjoy the great outdoors for everyone: the unarmed big and small in state park or forest. I like wild life as much as the next guy. Wolves are beautiful animals. But, just like feral dogs, pigs or coyotes, left unchecked, sooner or later someone; a human being, will pay a price.

Someone wrote that a dead wolf deserves respect, what about the living humans? I don't blame anyone for protecting their little piece of this earth. No one asked for wolves or cougars to invade their land or be forced upon them with their tax dollars. Just because it hasn't happened to you doesn't mean that it hasn't happened to your neighbor. Just because you don't mind a rat living in your house means your neighbor wants one also.


----------



## triplelunger

DaGuy said:


> My guess is that no knows how many wolves are killed by PARANOIA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! But, I'd bet way more than six.
> 
> If a rat takes up residence in your house what do you do? Live and let live? It won't eat much. Don't be PARANOIA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> If a known molester is watching a children's playground what do you do? Wait for the police to catch him in a crime? Don't be so PARANOIA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> DUH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Wolves have a long and lustrous history of killing and eating people especially in Europe and Asia but some in denial say "only five" or they were the sick. Those who buy the wolves are our friends crap forget what it took to make this state safe to enjoy the great outdoors for everyone: the unarmed big and small in state park or forest. I like wild life as much as the next guy. Wolves are beautiful animals. But, just like feral dogs, pigs or coyotes, left unchecked, sooner or later someone; a human being, will pay a price.
> 
> Someone wrote that a dead wolf deserves respect, what about the living humans? I don't blame anyone for protecting their little piece of this earth. No one asked for wolves or cougars to invade their land or be forced upon them with their tax dollars. Just because it hasn't happened to you doesn't mean that it hasn't happened to your neighbor. Just because you don't mind a rat living in your house means your neighbor wants one also.


My neighbor's dog just took a crap on my lawn... should I shoot it?:lol:
Or am I just being PARANOIA?:lol:


----------



## glen sible

Biologists say that 1 wolf will predate(kill to eat) 35-50 deer per year. Do the math---500 wolves x 40 deer = 20,000 deer per year, and these are conservative numbers. Every year these numbers climb higher. The wolf situation in the UP has impacted the deer herd far more than many of you seem to realize or want to recognize. Have hunted the UP for more than 50 years and it's (the herd) is in the worst shape ever. Obviously many more reasons than just the wolves, but they certainly have had a tremendously negative impact. Michigan's tentative wolf management plan says that the viable number of wolves in Michigan is 200, we're way beyond that and it will be very difficult to reduce the current number to viability when the WMP goes into effect. Very sad both for the hunting populace of the UP and also for the entire UP economy that depends on hunting dollars to stay afloat.

thanks for reading

glen


----------



## gawelg

The elk range in the Pigeon River is about 100,000 acres. If a pack of wolves' range is 10,000-12,000 acres there could be 8-10 packs eventually settle in. That is not counting the hundreds of thousands of acres private and public that surrounds the Pigeon. I believe there is room for more than one pack in the Pigeon. I know a large number of wolves won't happen overnight, but it didn't take long to get 500 in th UP. 

I am not really concerned about the wildlife in the wolves diet as much as I am more concerned about predation on domestic livestock. There is a serious economic hardship livestock producers will have to endure. I had a conversation with a US Wildlife trapper last summer that was trying to trap a pack of wolves (without much luck) that had killed 30 calves on a western UP farm last spring. 

One thing on this thread that puzzles me is why the pro-wolf folks like to throw out the word "paranoia" so freely? I for one don't think is is paranoid to voice ones concerns when there are facts to back up a concern. 

Gary


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA

flockshot said:


> ps...i belive in written records...less than five wolf encounters have resulted in human death.


Maybe in one State in a one year period.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA

flockshot said:


> i hate to say it..but..this really reminds me of the old timer who says "we used to fill the boat with perch...every day...100's all day every day...then once the _______ got here...we stopped catching them..."..
> 
> maybe it has to do with the catching 100's every day for so many years? lol. seriously the UP has had the perfect storm..bad managment..bad winter kills...bad habitat...and over harvest in past years...wolves are a scape goat...plain and simple..a thousand wolves wont kill the number of deer in a year that we kill on opening day of riffle opener.


According to the USF&W and the States DNR that would be about 45,000 deer a year killed by wolves. Sounds pretty close to me.


----------



## Forest Meister

bucklessyooper said:


> ....... I don't remember reading any articles claiming that all the wolves were "found killed or dead in less than a year". Do you have anything documented that shows that? You are actually one of the few that even admits to the dnr plants at all.


Of course I cannot find it when I need it but somewhere in my disorganized book case, or closet, or yet to be unpacked boxes is a small book either authored or co-authored (circa 1974) by one PhD Robinson. PhD Robinson was an NMU professor who worked on the transplant of four wolves to the UP in the early to mid '70s. In the book it documents everything from the capture of the wolves in Minnesota, moving them to Michigan, their release in the Huron Mountains, their travels and on to their eventual demise. It has been years since I last reviewed the book but if memory serves me one wolf was killed by a coyote trapper, one hit by a car, one shot in summer and one shot by a deer hunter. I believe the book also goes on to state why author did not believe it was prudent to attempt another transplant.

Someone more fluent than I in doing a google search might be able to actually find the title of the book. FM


----------



## stagliano

bucklessyooper said:


> Whats with the "conspiracy". You just stated that the dnr did in fact plant wolves in the late 70's, I actually remember reading the articles about this, and then claim that he is a conspirator? I also remember that there was more than one attempt at planting wolves. I don't remember reading any articles claiming that all the wolves were "found killed or dead in less than a year". Do you have anything documented that shows that? You are actually one of the few that even admits to the dnr plants at all.


Here is the link (check the top of page 19): http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/Draft_Wolf_Management_Plan_030708_227742_7.pdf

And here is the text:

Only one wolf reintroduction was attempted in Michigan. Four wolves from Minnesota were released in Marquette County in March 1974 and all died as a result of direct human activities between July and November 1974. These wolves did not reproduce and did not contribute to the current wolf population (Weise et al. 1975). The wild wolves that currently occur in the UP are the result of natural immigration and reproduction.

The bottom line with all of the this wolf debate is that the current population of wolves were not planted by the DNR. The DNR does not conduct plants of wolves. My comments about the conspiracy talk was a reference to "they will tell you what you want to believe" by Duxdog. This comment implies that the DNR is not telling the truth and only placating the citizens in order to carry out some type of nefarious operation. This notion is simply false.


----------



## fairfax1

I'm conflicted.

On the one hand, these lobo-phobe diatribes make my eyes roll.....on the other hand, these lobo-phobe diatribes are hugely entertaining.

I do suscribe to the theory that if Michigan eventually does have a regulated season on wolves.....the wolves will be better off. Species that are hunted do seem to thrive. Oxymoronish as that sounds.

But, if we do go to regulated seasons will we lose the grin-worth Chicken-Littles' from this forum who argue that once all the deer are eaten up a herd of wolves will decend upon the UP's school bus-stops and gobble up the children? After all, wolves gotta eat.

What is it about wolves that seems to unhinge some folks? Perhaps once all the kids get gobbled up the hysterics fear that these four-legged windbags will next park outside there doorway and begin huff'n&puff'n on their brick houses.

So I'm conflicted. Would hate to see the hysterics go away............they are just too darn entertaining.


----------



## doogie mac

fairfax1 said:


> I'm conflicted.
> 
> On the one hand, these lobo-phobe diatribes make my eyes roll.....on the other hand, these lobo-phobe diatribes are hugely entertaining.
> 
> I do suscribe to the theory that if Michigan eventually does have a regulated season on wolves.....the wolves will be better off. Species that are hunted do seem to thrive. Oxymoronish as that sounds.
> 
> But, if we do go to regulated seasons will we lose the grin-worth Chicken-Littles' from this forum who argue that once all the deer are eaten up a herd of wolves will decend upon the UP's school bus-stops and gobble up the children? After all, wolves gotta eat.
> 
> What is it about wolves that seems to unhinge some folks? Perhaps once all the kids get gobbled up the hysterics fear that these four-legged windbags will next park outside there doorway and begin huff'n&puff'n on their brick houses.
> 
> So I'm conflicted. Would hate to see the hysterics go away............they are just too darn entertaining.


  Well said. This has been my school of thought for a long time. Wolves have gotten a bad rap since the midevil days,and of course the aformentioned nursery fables. 
We need a management tool,be it trapping hunting or both-no question. We also need to stop blaming the woes of or current state of deer issues on just this one piece of the pie. 
Minnesotas' deer population is a well managed resource-one that has to deal with probably 3 to 4 times more wolves than we have. 
Wolves are unbelievably the best at what they do. they are the alpha,the top of the food chain. They are also here to stay,whether we like it or not.


----------



## Petronius

Forest Meister said:


> Of course I cannot find it when I need it but somewhere in my disorganized book case, or closet, or yet to be unpacked boxes is a small book either authored or co-authored (circa 1974) by one PhD Robinson. PhD Robinson was an NMU professor who worked on the transplant of four wolves to the UP in the early to mid '70s. In the book it documents everything from the capture of the wolves in Minnesota, moving them to Michigan, their release in the Huron Mountains, their travels and on to their eventual demise. It has been years since I last reviewed the book but if memory serves me one wolf was killed by a coyote trapper, one hit by a car, one shot in summer and one shot by a deer hunter. I believe the book also goes on to state why author did not believe it was prudent to attempt another transplant.
> 
> Someone more fluent than I in doing a google search might be able to actually find the title of the book. FM


Here are some things written by Robinson. I got the info from "Michigan Gray Wolf Recovery and Management Plan"
http://www.dnr.state.mi.us/publications/pdfs/huntingwildlifehabitat/wolf_mgmtplan.pdf

Hendrickson, J., W. L. Robinson, and L. D. Mech. 1975. Status of the wolf in Michigan, 1973. Amer. Midl. Nat.

Jensen, W. F., T. K. Fuller, and W. L. Robinson. 1986. Wolf, Canis lupus, distribution on the Ontario-Michigan border near Sault Ste. Marie. Can. Field-Nat.

Robinson, W. L. and G. J. Smith. 1977. Observations on recently killed wolves in Upper Michigan. Wildl. Soc. Bull. 

Weise, T. W., W. L. Robinson, R. A. Hook, and L. D. Mech. 1975. An experimental translocation of the eastern timber wolf. Audubon Cons. Rep


----------



## duxdog

Stagliano, I have discussed this topic many times over and over. I posted it a couple years ago. four years ago a close friend came around the corner on a trail near Roger City and witnessed several DNR people, U.S. F&W people, several vehicles With large enclosed steel trailers with holes throughout the walls and WATCHED them release wolves from them. This is a guy who has watched wolves on many occasions out west and also watched a pack wipe out several baby sheep in Yellowstone while standing next to the park Ranger. 
They couldn't deny it and were told by the DNR that it was a trade with a near by state for some of our Elk. I am sure you will try and discredit my claim. And I am sure it is just a coincidence that wolves are now being sited in the NLP. I guarentee that The DNR would never admit to releasing wolves. You believe what you want to.


----------



## i missed again

what could be the reason for letting wolfs loos in the LP after all the controversy in the UP


----------



## bucklessyooper

Here is a pretty interesting link to a document that tells how the Wisconsin dnr poured tons of resources into wolf reintroduction. It includes game law changes, virus inoculations, education etc. It also states how some of the wolves that are in Michigan came from a Minnesota pack. If you read about Minnesota you will find that their dnr introduced most of their wolves.

I remember reading when all this took place how Minnesota, Wisconsin and Michigan's dnr were all working together. I find it humorous that the link to your "complete" facts are from the Michigan dnr website. They would never hold back information from us. :lol:

http://dnr.wi.gov/org/land/er/publications/reports/pdfs/ER_report050.pdf


----------



## i missed again

I see the wording that states they MAY need to relocate wolfs to other parts of WISCONSIN but to due so they need a FEDERAL permit and public hearings to due it so to due what was stated they would need to camit a felony. Again I ask what would make some put there job on the line. It just dos not make sense ( I admitedly did not read the whole report that did not apear to be on any official letter head ) (just lazy )


----------



## boehr

duxdog said:


> Stagliano, I have discussed this topic many times over and over. I posted it a couple years ago. four years ago a close friend came around the corner on a trail near Roger City and witnessed several DNR people, U.S. F&W people, several vehicles With large enclosed steel trailers with holes throughout the walls and WATCHED them release wolves from them. This is a guy who has watched wolves on many occasions out west and also watched a pack wipe out several baby sheep in Yellowstone while standing next to the park Ranger.
> They couldn't deny it and were told by the DNR that it was a trade with a near by state for some of our Elk. I am sure you will try and discredit my claim. And I am sure it is just a coincidence that wolves are now being sited in the NLP. I guarentee that The DNR would never admit to releasing wolves. You believe what you want to.


:lol::lol::lol: Wait until some start seeing the released yeti.


----------



## bucklessyooper

i missed again said:


> I see the wording that states they MAY need to relocate wolfs to other parts of WISCONSIN but to due so they need a FEDERAL permit and public hearings to due it so to due what was stated they would need to camit a felony. Again I ask what would make some put there job on the line. It just dos not make sense ( I admitedly did not read the whole report that did not apear to be on any official letter head ) (just lazy )


I am not saying that anyone in the Michigan dnr did introduce more wolves than the four that they are now claiming. However, it doesn't seem to far fetched considering what other states were doing at the time. You can certainly bet that even the wolves that "migrated" here were transplants from Wisconsin or Minnesota. My point is I don't think we should be condescending on those that believe there may have been other Michigan transplants. The wolf was a very loved animal at the time by all the dnr's.


----------



## 2PawsRiver

boehr said:


> :lol::lol::lol: Wait until some start seeing the released yeti.


My friend's, uncle's, nephew said Mulder and Skully were looking into it.


----------



## i missed again

bucklessyooper said:


> I am not saying that anyone in the Michigan dnr did introduce more wolves than the four that they are now claiming. However, it doesn't seem to far fetched considering what other states were doing at the time. You can certainly bet that even the wolves that "migrated" here were transplants from Wisconsin or Minnesota. My point is I don't think we should be condescending on those that believe there may have been other Michigan transplants. The wolf was a very loved animal at the time by all the dnr's.


i am sorry if i sounded that way it was not my intention . I just did not see any info posted that backed the stocking of wolfs again i did not dead the whole document BUT STILL NO ONE HAS ASWERED THE QUESTION why would the dnr covertly and against the law stock wolfs when they could due it legally I come from a long line of family cops may lean way to far in there favor and it seems the 80% of the people on here do nothing but bash the DNR


----------



## boehr

People bash the DNR because if they couldn't bash the DNR there would be nothing for them to talk about. That's why when they can't bash they make things up in order to bash the DNR.


----------



## i missed again

boehr said:


> People bash the DNR because if they couldn't bash the DNR there would be nothing for them to talk about. That's why when they can't bash they make things up in order to bash the DNR.


now I get it DAM DNR


----------



## Wolverine1856

i missed again said:


> i am sorry if i sounded that way it was not my intention . I just did not see any info posted that backed the stocking of wolfs again i did not dead the whole document BUT STILL NO ONE HAS ASWERED THE QUESTION why would the dnr covertly and against the law stock wolfs when they could due it legally I come from a long line of family cops may lean way to far in there favor and it seems the 80% of the people on here do nothing but bash the DNR


Because most of the time they have earned the criticism and it is well deserved. Then there are the others who will defend bad policy, bad people, bad actions, and poor decisions because to do otherwise would violate the code. Being from a "long line of family cops" I'm know you have witnessed this type of behavior at least once, whether you will admit it publicly or not. 

Then there are some that just like a good conspiracy once in a while.


----------



## i missed again

Wolverine1856 said:


> Because most of the time they have earned the criticism and it is well deserved. Then there are the others who will defend bad policy, bad people, bad actions, and poor decisions because to do otherwise would violate the code. Being from a "long line of family cops" I'm know you have witnessed this type of behavior at least once, whether you will admit it publicly or not.
> 
> Then there are some that just like a good conspiracy once in a while.


I love a good conspericy and i have seen it. They do it for a reason to protect someone rite or wrong but a reason noon the less so again I ask why would the dnr put there career in jepedy to do something illegal and by stating they illegale stocked wolf we have to assume all the good dnr officer are corupt


----------

